# Finishing Drywall in a Log Style 2 Some Suggestions Please



## pataya1 (Jan 20, 2014)

*Finishing Drywall in a Log Cabin 2 Story Suggestions Please*

I have to do some finishing to a bathroom in a Log Cabin 2 story style home later this week.
Home is 5 years old and bathroom has been just remodeled due to plumbing issues from originial build.
I notices that ALL the drywall in the entire home has screw pops.
Tearing out a sheet, it was screwed and NOT Glued.

I want to attempt to have a better result than the original builder.
However ALL walls that are Drywall have screw pops.

Its an Ohio Home, Winter Build, 2 story Cabin style, about 5 years old.

I'm thinking to do a first coat in DuraBond 90, and then finish with USG mid-weight pink (or purple for those who call it purple) top bucket.

All the repairs we made are Glued and Screwed, and we dug out all the existing pops, and they look correctly sunk, but the mud around the screws popped out 1 to 1-1/2 inches around every screw head in the home.

Very open to suggestions.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Cut around the pops, probably the size of a quarter or so. Put a screw above and below the pop. Durabond, then regular mudd once or twice. Easy money.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

put a level on the studs....shim where needed and hang MR rock and use butt board where needed or no butts if you can. set your gun to the correct depth and you will not get a pop. I like to use ap with ff


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Setting your gun to the correct depth will not have an affect on whether or not the screw will pop. Screw pops have to do with movement and moisture. The reason all those screws popped is because log cabins move like a mofo! Since it is 5 years old perhaps the wood has become properly acclimated but the house will still move.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

thefinisher said:


> Setting your gun to the correct depth will not have an affect on whether or not the screw will pop. Screw pops have to do with movement and moisture. The reason all those screws popped is because log cabins move like a mofo! Since it is 5 years old perhaps the wood has become properly acclimated but the house will still move.


It would be nice to hear from the OP a year from now to see if there is still enough movement to pop again.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

pataya1 said:


> I have to do some finishing to a bathroom in a Log Cabin 2 story style home later this week.
> Home is 5 years old and bathroom has been just remodeled due to plumbing issues from originial build.
> I notices that ALL the drywall in the entire home has screw pops.
> Tearing out a sheet, it was screwed and NOT Glued.
> ...


 forget any tape or durabond, get some vario!!!


----------



## pataya1 (Jan 20, 2014)

spacklinfool said:


> forget any tape or durabond, get some vario!!!


 I'm in Canton, Ohio.
I wouldn't even know where to find Vario.
Heard it was a "tapeless product from Germany" a long time ago but never hit our market.


----------

